
Tweetylicious - a Twitter-like microblogging app in just one file - Grauwolf
http://onionstand.blogspot.com/2010/06/tweetylicious-twitter-like.html
======
draegtun
An online demo of Tweetylicious running is (temporarily!) available.

See Sebastian Riedel (kraih) tweet from this morning:
<http://twitter.com/kraih/status/16126503162>

The direct link to demo is: <http://189.32.185.64:3000/>

